# Uncharted Film: Oscar-Preisträger Mark Boal sorgt für Drehbuch-Feinschliff



## Matthias Dammes (13. November 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Uncharted Film: Oscar-Preisträger Mark Boal sorgt für Drehbuch-Feinschliff* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Uncharted Film: Oscar-Preisträger Mark Boal sorgt für Drehbuch-Feinschliff


----------



## futuretrunks22 (13. November 2014)

Das Drehbuch ist noch nicht vollendet, es gibt keinen Hauptdarsteller, aber der Relase Termin steht schon fest o.O So muss das sein


----------



## MichaelG (13. November 2014)

futuretrunks22 schrieb:


> Das Drehbuch ist noch nicht vollendet, es gibt keinen Hauptdarsteller, aber der Relase Termin steht schon fest o.O So muss das sein



Irgend ein Ziel braucht man ja.   Was ist eigentlich mit der AC-Verfilmung ? Kommt die noch zu meinen Lebzeiten ?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. November 2014)

futuretrunks22 schrieb:


> Das Drehbuch ist noch nicht vollendet, es gibt keinen Hauptdarsteller, aber der Relase Termin steht schon fest o.O So muss das sein



Marvel kennt die Release-Termine für seine Filme schon bis ins Jahr 2018.
Da steht bei vielen auch noch nix, bis auf den Namen.


----------

